# Knoppix 6.2



## NewsBytes (Jul 22, 2010)

Knoppix starts off as a straight forward Live CD distro that boots from a very basic text interface. The LiveCD component shows up all of its features in the form of text based menus. It has quite a few features but the way it&rsquo;s presented, it looks like something from the late 90s. For example, the LiveCD text menu has everything from a text-based browser &ndash; something like lynx. It even has ircII for those who&rsquo;d like to connect to IRC servers from it. There are a few graphical...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

